# Spectacle



## Gregoiredetours (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé un logiciel appelé Spectacle qui me plait bien (http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/67145_spectacle-range-vos-fenetres-mac-pour-pas-un-rond). Le problème est qu'il n'est plus sur le Mac App Store (Fr comme US). Puis-je l'installer sans risque (je l'ai trouvé sur le site de l'éditeur), ou faut-il se méfier ? Merci de vos réponses.

Vincent

Il y a un forum pour parler de ça, les logiciels destinés à modifier/ajouter des fonctions à Mac OS (dont le Finder fait partie), c'est pas de la bureautique. On déménage (et si Mac4Ever est un site concurrent, ça n'empêche pas qu'il soit animé par des gens que nous connaissons et dans la compétence desquels, nous avons toute confiance, donc, s'ils le recommandent  &#8230;


----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2012)

Sur le site il est écrit _"Recent restrictions have made it impossible to support Spectacle through the App Store. To receive future updates and support please download and install Spectacle above."_
Apparemment il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis.


----------



## Gregoiredetours (1 Décembre 2012)

Oups, désolé je pensais que ça passait dans "utilitaires". Bref, j'ai toute confiance dans Mac4ever, mais comme il n'était plus sur le Mac App Store, j'en cherchais la raison ! Merci pour la réponse, je vais pouvoir m'amuser avec...


----------

